# Bernat Klein Studio



## Dam_01 (Apr 9, 2017)

I've passed this place a couple of times some finally had the time to stop in for a wee visit.

History in brief, (culled from other places linked below for more info if you're interested).

This was built as a studio for Bernat Kelin by architect Peter Womersley in 1972, who it turns out also designed and built Klein's house nearby.
Bernat Kelin was a designer, painter who is credited with a minor revival of the textile industry in Selkirk in the 60's and 70's and provided materials for Chanel, Dior, Pierre Cardin and Saint Laurent.

It's Scotlands 'youngest' Cat A listed building and is currently in private ownership. Outlying permission for conversion to a private dwelling was given in 2006 although not much has been done since then despite assurances from the current owner as recently as 2013 that development will be going ahead as planned.
There are kitchen units fitted, modern radiators, some of the pipework and evidence of new electrics suggest that the current owner isn't leaving it to ruin although given it's listed status I don't think they'd be allowed to let it rot anyways.

It was open to the public last year as part of the Doors Open days that goes on in this part of the world so theres a likelyhood it'll be open again this year.

Bernat Klein https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bernat_Klein 
Peter Wormersley https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Peter_Womersley
Bernat Klein Studio Bernat Klein Studio, High Sunderland | Buildings at Risk Register


I found a couple of pics from it's heyday.












And my visit there.


----------



## theartist (Apr 9, 2017)

love it. google falling waters. its in the usa.


----------



## Sam Haltin (Apr 9, 2017)

Nicely done. A beautiful designed building. I hope they do keep it.


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Apr 9, 2017)

Very interesting and most unusual report, great history and including retro pics, I like that very much!

I'm glad it has Listed status and looks like it will be cared for in the future

Thanks for posting I enjoyed that!


----------



## wolfism (May 12, 2017)

Fascinating building with an interesting story behind it. Hopefully it's saved before it decays much further..


----------

